

Ask HN: If you could start over, how would you do it? - gfr

If you were 20 years old today, what would you focus on learning?
======
vineet7kumar
Going deep in Algorithms and Data structures, Solve as many problems as
possible from books, sites like TopCoder, SPOJ, Euler, etc. Probably I would
achieve a good rank in a Google code jam by I am 25 years again :)

------
binarymax
Machine Learning & NLP

------
hga
Nanotech (as defined by Drexler).

